# November Track Day



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

anyone interested in a track day at Willow Springs around the time of November 24th? my friend is an instructor there and he might be able to get us a better deal if we go in a group. so... we need to know who is really serious about going, no flaking please. regular price is something around $135 for a day pass (i think), need to check it though. hopefully my friend could lower it to somewhere around the range of $100, but that could be pushing it .

anyways, me and Sam need to know who will be participating in this event or not so we can see if we have enough participants to run this track day. 

oh ya, for the pay, you will be getting four, twenty minute runs, so that is 80 minutes of total track time. this may not seem a lot, but from what my instructor friend said, it is a lot. were just out there to have fun, but "speed-racer" fun wont be tolerated. it wont be a competitive race or anything. there are different classes in there so theres something for everyone. amateur to pro.

word of advice though... if you "think" you are a good driver on the street, DO NOT automatically put yourself in the pro class. the track and street are 2 different things, you could put yourself and others in danger if you dont know what your doing. instructors will be there to help you. just dont try and defy the limits of your car.

all in all, it should be a fun day for everyone so please post your input and if you are willing to go for sure.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I might be able to go Deric, dont know yet cause my clutch is slipping pretty bad. I can only occasionally peel out my tires. If i can save about $350 for a new clutch and the track money. Give me more details about the track, will we be the only ones there??


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

I would go. Im really tight on money right now. have to pay off bills. i want to save up to get ES bushings as well.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *I might be able to go Deric, dont know yet cause my clutch is slipping pretty bad. I can only occasionally peel out my tires. If i can save about $350 for a new clutch and the track money. Give me more details about the track, will we be the only ones there?? *


no it will be an open track day to all the public. ill get the info.


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

*Off Topic...*

HeLLo,

This is completely off topic - but this is the only way I can get you (all) attention.

I am in Toronto, CANADA... and was thinking with another person on this forum... about how great it would be if we organized a GRAND MEET (CAN & US) of NISSAN's!!! 

Maybe even have a track day. We would all have to get together somewhere in the middle... so that people are more willing to participate.

Let me know... SoCal please. Whomever is in charge of such activities.

Thanks,
KaOz.

P.S. Feel free to email me for further info, etc...


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2002)

*Canada and USA meet....*

Follow this thread:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7877

Q in Sac


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: Off Topic...*



KaOz said:


> *HeLLo,
> 
> This is completely off topic - but this is the only way I can get you (all) attention.
> 
> ...


This sounds cool and all but Toronto and Los Angeles are really far away. Maybe you should post this in the northeast forums or whatever its called up there.


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

*Thanks guys...*

Hey guys,

I thank you for your concern into this matter. Thanks also for the link to the post which best relates to such a topic. 

Take care and all the best.

Sorry to interrupt the post thread.

SINcerely,
KaOz.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

got some more info on for the track day. the people that work there will be doing the tech inspections. a helmet is required when you go on the track. you can get one at pretty much any motorcycle shop, they arent very strict on the type of helmets. volunteers are people who will be manning the corners. not many safety precautions cept you cant have your center caps on your wheels. more detail to come about waivers and signups.

please post here if you are interested about this event and would like to go.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Come on, you guys know you wanna go...


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Sam are you taking your ride?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

NismoXR said:


> *Sam are you taking your ride? *


 Yup, most likely I will be representin' in my stock b14  Unless some money falls my way and I manage to pick up some goodies


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

yeah thats the way to go!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

NismoXR said:


> *yeah thats the way to go!  *


 Yeah, by the end of the runs, I'm gonna need new tires and brakes...again...argh...$162 for a full front brake job from my dealer.

All in the name of fun, though.


----------

